# Furmeets/Con Lists



## Nar (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a list of all the furry cons and stuff that happens somewhere? I want to go to another one, but I'd like to see where they're being held and when first.


----------



## Aden (Oct 27, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 28, 2008)

or the list in this very forum under sticky items... and no that doesnt make them cumed  on


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> and no that doesnt make them cumed  on



Why...why did you feel the need to tack that on?


----------

